# Heat Bulbs



## *RYAN* (Sep 20, 2005)

I bought a 25 watt heat bulb and it really doesnt put off much heat at all and i think i could keep it on all the time without doing any harm ... should you turn these off every once in awhile just to let them cool down ? is their any risk of fire from leaving them on ? thank you


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 20, 2005)

Do i need to get a special kind of lamp for the bulb .. i really dont think it will over heat since it puts off about the same amount of heat as a normal bulb just more radiant so what type of lamp should i use ?


----------



## Samzo (Sep 20, 2005)

What are you using the bulb for? Also 25 watts isnt very hot if you want to heat animals really... only about double what a normal light bulb is.


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 20, 2005)

im just heating a small critter cage with a grass mantis nymph in it i think the bulb would do the trick it its a pretty small aquarium 6x5x3


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't think you need a heat bulb or heat source of any kind.


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 20, 2005)

hmm o well i thought your supposed to keep um at 80 degree's for them to be healthiest ... you dont even need heat at all ? well my house may be a bit cooler in the winter so i can keep it on if its chilly i guess it was cheap anyways only $5 :wink:


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

If you are using a bulb, it seems a lil strange, but I usually use normal incandescent bulbs (can't remeber what watt...) But I put them in vivs with sliding doors, and it warms the viv up like a treat. hat is how I am keeping my idolos, and it gets the temp up to over 30c.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

